

A RESTful API server framework (PHP) - willfarrell
http://luracast.com/products/restler/

======
ArulKumaran
It can turn your public methods into RESTful API. Use the Live Examples
(<http://bit.ly/RestlerLiveExamples>) to test drive at the comfort or your
browser

